# Elgar's Ghost



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

_" He is said to exude an aura of tranquil dignity. Sometimes he is seen stood still, staring out across the Sussex Downs, as if fixated by the view that confronts him. On all occasions, the spirit is said to vanish from sight after a few seconds of being watched. "
-
Words By A.L.Cuin_

Shall this modern description of Edward Elgar be an echo of his music ? It may serve in representing a cultural archetype - surviving silently .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

A haunting appeared to me as the words _Elgar's Ghost _while viewing this forum , and so I politely have notated it . The comment I provided is not necessarily important . "_fixated by the view that confronts him_" seems the most relevant clue . This is a paranormal mystery , and I have been honestly surprised at its appearance .


----------

